# Trinity River White Bass Spawn



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I caught and released almost 100 white bass in the river today. Yes, many were small, but the best 25 would have averaged 15". There are some very nice egg heavy females in the river. The river should stay great until a rain.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeeeha! It is on, that is a great report WBF! Thanks very much, I saw some gents get some white bass where we were fishing for crappier the other day. I think we have agreat window right now.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Today, everything I caught was casting lead head jigs with curly tail grub bodies.
We can't say it is too early.
We can't say the females have not arrived.
We can't say "they have not made it upstream this far yet."

I love the spawn! LOL


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Great report WBF. Those two in your pics are pigs, especially that one at 17 1/4"! 
I can't wait to go get after em, maybe this weekend I'll get to slip away sometime and head up there but it's gonna be hard to not crappie fish......LOL!

-LP


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Green to ya. Great pics and report. Im ready to get after em.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice catch....I'm going to try my luck Friday....


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Yes!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Good show, WBF...you are the white bass man!!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice report, thats one fat white bass.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Great report and pics.

I called El Nino this morning. He said, " Senor, Ni la lluvia durante dos semanas."

But with those storms that keep rolling into California I can't see how we will not get some moister on the upper river soon.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great report - Whitebassfisher! Thanks for sharing.

I have (1) more deer hunt with customers during chriistmas week and I am done. Playing guide, cook, and cleaning lady is getting tiresome. I am ready for deer season to be over. Time to start fishing. Maybe newyears weekend will be warm and the river stays the same.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the report WBF! Those are huge.

P.S. Went to give you some green, but it said I can't give rep on the same post. Weird, because this is the first time that I've read this post. Maybe I forgot to log off, and Pet Spoon hit the button for me.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great Report WBF... Looks like they have arrived!!! Those are some unusally large WB. Congrats!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

what color are you throwing?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have a bunch of colors for some reason, and usually always throw the same ones. Pink head with white or chartreuse curly tail grub. I caught a few on a black grub just playing around.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

When in doubt throw chartreuse. Seems strange that the go to color is one of the few hues that does not resemble any thing living in the lake.
It's called fishing......LOL


----------



## ALLUKIN (Jun 6, 2006)

Can


----------



## ALLUKIN (Jun 6, 2006)

Can someone tell me what river i need to be fishing so I can take my inflatable kayak out for some xmas WB ...thanks to all on this freshwater...couldnt have caught the 
white bass like i did this year


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the report. I'm about ready to hit the creeks!


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Here's a question for you regulars. How long do the river runs last if rain doesn't mess up the water ? Do you prefer bouncing jigs across bottom, or trolling?-Mike


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Lucky Luchie said:


> Here's a question for you regulars. How long do the river runs last if rain doesn't mess up the water ? Do you prefer bouncing jigs across bottom, or trolling?-Mike


I did well today and was too lazy to do anything but troll. A small rattle trap, chrome/blue back did the trick, about every 40 yards I would hook up.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

shadslinger said:


> I did well today and was too lazy to do anything but troll. A small rattle trap, chrome/blue back did the trick, about every 40 yards I would hook up.


Thanks SS, trolling is pretty laid back fishing. Is Riverside area a decent place to start? I must arrange a "sick day" as soon as I can get away with it.-Mike


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

is the part of the river under u.s. 90 a good spot?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Where is US 90 over the lake?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

fishingman c said:


> is the part of the river under u.s. 90 a good spot?





shadslinger said:


> Where is US 90 over the lake?


I think he means 190.


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

I think he means the river at Hwy 90 by Liberty


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

Wbf that big wb looks like a football with a tail great report. I guess you were fishing above the lake and not below it


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

yes, u.s. 90 in liberty has the trinity river under a bridge,and i wanted to know if that is a good spot


----------



## Eastexn (Jan 4, 2011)

Assuming the weather warms up some this weekend, when will the lock and dam sand bass bite pick up.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Eastexn said:


> Assuming the weather warms up some this weekend, when will the lock and dam sand bass bite pick up.


 The sand bass bite will last till the middle of March depending on the river flow. Too much rain will thin them out where they won't concentrate in the middle of the river but you can slaughter them in creeks where they look for clean water. I've caught them as late as April but not many and you had to work for them. The best bite is now if you're fishing at the locks from the banks. The crowds can show up on the weekends so I would go during the week. In a boat you can hunt them down for a longer period. But as a rule nature seemed to have a perfect clock because when the sandbass finish their business and head down the river the shad take their turn to do the same thing on the same path. The sand bass will bite going up the river and as they go back to the lake. It's funny catching all those bass and during the summer you're lucky to catch a yellow bass that far up the river.
Some years white perch take the same migration at the same time as the sand bass where large numbers are caught. In the early 70's the white perch in the upper river were caught and out numbered the white bass. There was no limit then and the numbers of perch you caught depended on how much you could haul off. There is perch there at the locks but nobody targets them because the sand bass are so hot and heavy. After Christmas I made a trip and caught two perch while jigging for bass.
Sorry to wonder off but there hasn't been enough rain to wash out the bite so get it. I suggest you look at the river level and flow to help plan a trip. http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/uv/?site_no=08065350&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Good info John!

-LP


----------

